# Eclipse: Scrapbook



## yampi (20. Mai 2010)

Seit kurzem beschäftige ich mich mit dem Programm Eclipse und komme damit teilweise zurecht.
Nur bei Scrapbook ist das Problem aufgetaucht! Wenn ich z.B. Integer.toBinaryString('A') markiere
und dann auf "Inspect" anklicke, dann kommen eine Fehlermeldung und eine Ressource "Debug"! :bahnhof:








Wie ein Dialog "Properties for Scrapbook" bei mir aussieht, ist es eigentlich korrekt, 
siehe unter




, oder?

Kann einer mir sagen, wo ich richtig einstellen kann?


----------



## yampi (22. Mai 2010)

Nanu, ich gehe davon aus, dass Scrapbook von euch 
ganz selten benutzt wird. ???:L

Tja...na gut, ich muß dann alleine suchen, wo eine 
Lösung gibt. :rtfm:


----------



## yampi (24. Mai 2010)

Es ist nun gelöst! 

Bei neuer Version (3.5.1.) funktioniert es nicht.
Bei 3.0.1 geht es! 

???:L - aber trotzdem abgehakt!


----------

